# Super FREAKS!



## SuperFlex (Sep 24, 2006)

Post some links or info about people with amazing training abilities or accomplishments...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 24, 2006)

*Isaac "Dr Size" Nesser*

Here's a big bear...

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/becker27.htm


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 24, 2006)

*A gathering of freaks...*

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/planet28.htm


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 24, 2006)

*Strongest bodybuilding ever...*

Greg Kovacs

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greg_Kovacs


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 24, 2006)

Natural Bodybuilders


x
x
x

T


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 24, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Natural Bodybuilders
> 
> 
> x
> ...


 
My man at the bottom is ripped...


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 24, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> My man at the bottom is ripped...



Lee Williams, IFBB Pro show in China. 

He has been helping me out a little, he has been competing for about 20 years. 

He competes at under 80 kg. Also him on the leg extension. 

Other seriously vascular guy, Andrew Merrifield, middleweight, think he is about 65 kg. 

There are some seriously amazing nattie lads in the UK, it is more about condition over here, rather than MASS. 

x
x
x

T


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 24, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Lee Williams, IFBB Pro show in China.
> 
> He has been helping me out a little, he has been competing for about 20 years.
> 
> ...


 
He looks very impressive. Do you know what type of diet he follows?


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 24, 2006)

Fivos Averkiou 6 WEEKS OUT! And another pic of Pete Chown (he was just in Men's Health and Fitness here) both are heavyweights, different for the natural feds I think. 


x
x
x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 24, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> He looks very impressive. Do you know what type of diet he follows?



Yes I do have some idea.

I have been sworn to secrecy for a few of the competion delights.

Like competition diet ice cream. Life saver. 

Basics

1. Counting calories after doing all the BMR and energy output calculations

2. Eating as much whole natural food as possible, loads of veg 

3. Small frequent meals 

3. Rotation on the weight training

4. Cardio twice a day 

5. Supplementation with Creatine, glutamine, BCAAs, fat burners, good multi vit and whey  

The man eats, breaths and sleeps bodybuilding. 

If you learn to cook, and then let your taste buds get over high salt, sugar and fat, the comp diet is  not that bad. 

x
x
x

T


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Here's a big bear...
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/becker27.htm


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> *Natural Bodybuilders*
> 
> 
> x
> ...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2006)

lol....if you believe any of those IFBB guys are natural, you are pretty naive.


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Tatyana (Sep 24, 2006)

P-funk said:


> lol....if you believe any of those IFBB guys are natural, you are pretty naive.




I wondered how long it would take for the not natural to come up.

I do know a lot about gear and how ubiquitous its use is. 

Steroids are not illegal to possess or use in the UK so, bodybuilders are quite open about their assisted or natural status. 

In the UK, I compete in natural and non-natural federations, as do some of the men.

There are a few naturals that have gotten pro cards, or invited to compete in the IFBB, Lee is one of them. 

I do think instead of arguing that they are not natural, maybe it would be better to ask, just what are those peeps doing? 

I am not competing this much this season as I pulled a Lee Priest off season, and as I couldn't take all the flab off and tighten up NATURALLY in time. Probably could have with clen, and I would not be doing a natural federation, but I will be next year.

I took on bodybuilding as it was a health and well being thing. I am not going to make it unhealthy by taking loads of drugs. The severe diet and dehydration and so on is bad enough without drugs! 

x
x
x

T


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2006)

No such thing as a natural Bodybuilder who turns pro. If you think there is then you have to send me your social security #, drivers liscence # and credit card #.......I have a great deal for you.


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> No such thing as a natural Bodybuilder who turns pro. If you think there is then you have to send me your social security #, drivers liscence # and credit card #.......I have a great deal for you.




There are natural pro federations like the WNBF and INBF


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> There are natural pro federations like the WNBF and INBF



yea, look at the guys in those feds compared to the NPC or the IFBB.....It is night and day.  No one in the IFBB is clean and the top guys in the NPC are not either.

I believe that there are cheaters in the natural feds, ofcourse....but, you can tell the natural BBers...most of the time it looks like a swim meet without the water....just a bunch of skinny dudes.


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> There are natural pro federations like the WNBF and INBF


Yes and all the top guys use GH and/or steroids.


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 24, 2006)

P-funk said:


> yea, look at the guys in those feds compared to the NPC or the IFBB.....It is night and day.  No one in the IFBB is clean and the top guys in the NPC are not either.
> 
> I believe that there are cheaters in the natural feds, ofcourse....but, you can tell the natural BBers...most of the time it looks like a swim meet without the water....just a bunch of skinny dudes.




Yes cause the mass thing is always so attractive!


----------



## assassin (Sep 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


>



 he looks so natural...


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 24, 2006)

P-funk said:


> yea, look at the guys in those feds compared to the NPC or the IFBB.....It is night and day.  No one in the IFBB is clean and the top guys in the NPC are not either.
> 
> I believe that there are cheaters in the natural feds, ofcourse....but, you can tell the natural BBers...most of the time it looks like a swim meet without the water....just a bunch of skinny dudes.




Have you been to a natural competition then? 

What country are you in?

Take another look at Pete Chown

x
x
x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 24, 2006)

I love the natural debate!

Always amuses me. 

DAMN that's just how the genetic cookie starts to crumble in a mediocracy. 

Yes I get some cheat, two were caught this year in the BNBF (British Natural Bodybuilding Federation). 

It makes no difference to me whether or not you believe people can achieve a great physique with or without drugs. Any competitive bodybuilder works hard to get on stage, natural or assisted. 

I know a lot of these lads, and I know they are natties. I have learned loads from them. Natural bodybuilders do have to do things a bit differently than assisted athletes, be a bit clever about a few things.

x
x
x

T


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2006)

assassin said:


> he looks so natural...


Who said he was Einstein?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Have you been to a natural competition then?
> 
> What country are you in?
> 
> ...



yes, I have competed in a natural compeition before.  


If that guy is natural, then it would show once he stood up next to someone that is not natural.  it is hard to tell without having him compared to someone else.

they may be natural NOW, but most of those guys are not lifetime natural either


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> I love the natural debate!
> 
> Always amuses me.
> 
> ...



I competed  naturally for a few years, I also had a few friends and many acquaintances  that  did.  All but one   used steroids and all of the guys they knew in the natural circuit  used....it was no secret at all. I met only one guy  who was natural and at the  top...he was 240+ ripped at 6'3'' F...if-ing amazing and the most genetically  gifted person I have met in my 26 years of training. I am still friends with him to this day.

The real natural body builders are the guys you will never hear about or see on a magazine cover.


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I competed  naturally for a few years, I also had a few friends and many acquaintances  that  did.  All but one   used steroids and all of the guys they knew in the natural circuit  used....it was no secret at all. I met only one guy  who was natural and at the  top...he was 240+ ripped at 6'3'' F...if-ing amazing and the most genetically  gifted person I have met in my 26 years of training. I am still friends with him to this day.
> 
> The real natural body builders are the guys you will never hear about or see on a magazine cover.




In the US, right now I would agree with you. 

The BBing scene is different in the UK.

Bloody hell, I have made Flex Mag Uk three times since I have started competing a year ago! 

x
x
x

T


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> In the US, right now I would agree with you.
> 
> * The BBing scene is different in the UK.*
> 
> ...


I agree, Dorian was 100% natural. 

On a side note I knew a few UK guys in LA and they used more sh-t than anyone else I ever met. Cool guys though.


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 24, 2006)

P-funk said:


> yes, I have competed in a natural compeition before.
> 
> 
> If that guy is natural, then it would show once he stood up next to someone that is not natural.  it is hard to tell without having him compared to someone else.
> ...




NPA in the UK is the Natural Physique Association, natural for life

BNBF is 10 years clean but changing its international pro affiliation, and may only be 5  years clean as that is what the INBF (or whatever it is, new thing) regs are.

x
x
x

T

I have heard that the American natties are a bit freaked out by the European ones.  I got invited to a pro qualifier this summer in the US, but want to see if I can get my nattie pro card in England.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 24, 2006)

*Shane Hamman*

I'm sure he's taken anabolics, but being an olympic lifter it would have to be very limited or altogether stopped at this point. I still trip out on his 42" verticle and out running the 100m sprinters for the first 10 yards. At just 5'9 and 350+lbs. that is quite remarkable... You go whiteboy. 

Btw, he drives a golf ball over 350 yards at that size!

http://www.tothenextlevel.org/docs/testimonies/testimonies_olympic_sports/hammon_shane/default.asp


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> I'm sure he's taken anabolics, but being an olympic lifter it would have to be very limited or altogether stopped at this point. I still trip out on his 42" verticle and out running the 100m sprinters for the first 10 yards. At just 5'9 and 350+lbs. that is quite remarkable... You go whiteboy.
> 
> Btw, he drives a golf ball over 350 yards at that size!
> 
> http://www.tothenextlevel.org/docs/testimonies/testimonies_olympic_sports/hammon_shane/default.asp





Do you have any idea how easy it is to pass a drug test????


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2006)

shane is awesome.  total power house.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Do you have any idea how easy it is to pass a drug test????


 
No, but it's must not be too easy... IF he uses, it has to be very limited.

http://www.sportsnetwork.com/default.asp?c=globe&page=olymp/2004/features/hamman_shane.htm


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 24, 2006)

P-funk said:


> shane is awesome. total power house.


 
And he only got 10th in the 2000 Olympics. I can only imagine the other dudes...


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> No, but it's must not be too easy... IF he uses, it has to be very limited.
> 
> http://www.sportsnetwork.com/default.asp?c=globe&page=olymp/2004/features/hamman_shane.htm


Nope, he can use roids and GH full blast.......only the idiots get cought.


----------



## god hand (Sep 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


>


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 25, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Here's a big bear...
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/becker27.htm



the article says he works out for 4 hours a day and he has never used anabolic steroids...what do you guys think about this guy??


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 25, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Steroids are not illegal to possess or use in the UK so, bodybuilders are quite open about their assisted or natural status.



Dorian never claimed to be natural.  

Unlike Ronnie ROFL! Seriously does ruin it for those that don't partake


x
x
x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I agree, Dorian was 100% natural.
> 
> On a side note I knew a few UK guys in LA and they used more sh-t than anyone else I ever met. Cool guys though.




See above multi quote not working! ANNOY


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> See above multi quote not working! ANNOY


Ronnie is 100% natural.

True Story


----------



## P-funk (Sep 25, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> And he only got 10th in the 2000 Olympics. I can only imagine the other dudes...



the other guys are incredible and have been doing olympic lifting since they were very young.  Shane was a powerlifter and started o-lifting by the time he was 22.  At taht point, motor learning is slowed down, and he already had developed certain ways of doing things from powerlifting....the pull in the deadlift and the pull in the olympic lifts are different, so that can really play with your head.  he had to work very hard to get his technique up to par....he is an amazing athlete.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


>



I agree 100%

* Q ]* You have made it very clear that you do not use and never have used drugs to enhance your performance. Could you tell us more about why you have chosen to remain drug-free?



 

*Isaac:* I don't believe in using drugs. In my view that is just plain cheating and the easy way out. I've worked too hard to abuse my body with drugs. I have no respect for people who use drugs - champion or no champion. To me using steroids or other muscle enhancing drugs is the same as using heroin or cocaine.









 *Chub To Champion Video Transformation.* 
This article presents Mitch's contest preparation diet, and some special exercises (with video) to help you continue getting lean this summer. The second part of this series will give you more details about his training plus additional video. 
*[ Click here to learn more. ]*













*[ Q ]*   Do you feel that there have been any disadvantages of remaining  drug-free? Do you think you could have improved your performance with drugs? 






*Isaac:* No. I don't feel there have been any disadvantages in being drug free because I've built the biggest muscles in the world - even getting bigger then any other men who have used the drugs.  The only disadvantage, in my view would be, that I've had to lift harder and more and longer hours to achieve my goal. But it is well worth it.



..........Bullshit... He also says he works out 4-6 hours at a time... Riiiight.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 26, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Dorian never claimed to be natural.
> 
> Unlike Ronnie ROFL! Seriously does ruin it for those that don't partake
> 
> ...


 
Nice ass...


----------

